# New Loft build



## badlyman2000 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just figured I'd show what i have so far going


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

it is looking good!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice loft. Would like to have one that large. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice size loft and great job so far !! 

Looking forward to your progress


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, Now Thats a loft!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks really nice.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like a great start there .


----------

